# Estação Oregon WMR 968



## alves sandro (8 Jan 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia !
Adquiri uma estação Oregon WMR 968....estou aprendendo agora a usá-la.
Os dados só são armazenados quando a estação está conectada a um computador?
Alguém sabe interpretar os dados quando já estão em excel ?
Alves


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

alves sandro disse:


> Bom dia !
> Adquiri uma estação Oregon WMR 968....estou aprendendo agora a usá-la.
> Os dados só são armazenados quando a estação está conectada a um computador?



A consola só guarda os extremos desde o último reset.

Armazenamento diário e em intervalos de alguns minutos só é conseguido através da conexão ao PC.


----------



## alves sandro (8 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

Depois que os dados já estão no excel aparecem diversas colunas ......com diferentes dados para humidade, como exemplo Humidity....e depois Humidity R....qual a diferença?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 14:46)

alves sandro disse:


> Depois que os dados já estão no excel aparecem diversas colunas ......com diferentes dados para humidade, como exemplo Humidity....e depois Humidity R....qual a diferença?



No Excel ? A estação utiliza softwares que nada têm a ver com Excel.

Virtual Weather Station, Cumulus, Weather Display... 

Dados no Excel devem ter origem em algumas modificações que não conheço.

Se a questão estiver entre Humidity e Humidity R pode tratar-se de várias coisas, mas pode ser a distinção entre a humidade (absoluta) e humidade (relativa), se bem que só se costuma trabalhar com a relativa.


----------

